# error al ejecutar genkernel

## k0sh0

segui la guia de instalacion con ejecutandola desde el live dvd gentoo 11

todo parecia ir bien hasta llegar al punto de ejecutar: genkernel all que me arroja el sig. error.

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_ioc32.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1140: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

las especificaciones de mi maquina son 

athlon 64 3200+

1gb ram ddr

ati x1950gt ddr3 512mb

alguna idea de como pasar este bache???

----------

## Stolz

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6612539.html#6612539 (En inglés)

----------

## k0sh0

trate desactivando las opciones indicadas en el menuconfig y ademas hacer el emerge zlop que esta hasta el final... el resultado fue el mismo 

(chroot) Gentoo-11 / # emerge zlop

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "zlop".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: net-zope/zope, net-zope/zlog, app-arch/lzop?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

(chroot) Gentoo-11 / # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_ioc32.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1140: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

alguna otra idea toda sugerencia es bienvenida y agradecida de antenamo.

gracias por el tiempo prestado para contestar...

----------

## k0sh0

realizando el emerge para  lzop   en un momento posteo resultados

----------

## k0sh0

todo sigue igual,   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## agdg

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'. Stop. 
> 
> make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 
> 
> MK_FW firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S 
> ...

 

El error, en principio, es bastante claro. Algo está pasando con los controladores iwlwifi; desactivalos y prueba a recompilar:

```
  │ Symbol: IWLWIFI [=n]                                                    │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless Wifi                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:1                     │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && PCI [=y] && MAC80211 [=n] │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=n])                                     │  

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y]                                               │  

  │ Symbol: IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING [=n]                                     │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                         │  

  │ Prompt: iwlwifi device access tracing                                   │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:39                    │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && IWLWIFI [=n] && EVENT_TRA │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=n])                                     │  

  │           -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=n])                         │
```

Si al desactivar iwlwifi compila sin problemas, ya sabes donde está el error. Si los drivers no los necesitas, perfecto el problema está resuelto; si son necesarios habrá que ir afinando.

----------

## k0sh0

ahora intente hacerlo mediante la configuracion manual, despues de un largo rato de mensajes me botó el sig. error

sound/usb/misc/ua101.c: In function 'ua101_card_free':

sound/usb/misc/ua101.c:1172: warning: unused variable 'ua'

  LD [M]  sound/usb/misc/snd-ua101.o

  CC [M]  sound/usb/usx2y/us122l.o

  CC [M]  sound/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.o

  CC [M]  sound/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.o

  CC [M]  sound/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.o

  LD [M]  sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.o

  LD [M]  sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-us122l.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

alguein que me de alguna idea???

----------

## agdg

Es el mismo error. Intenta lo que te indique en mi anterior post.

----------

## k0sh0

sigon trabajando sobre los consejos de compañero agdg

arranque genkernel --menuconfig all

quitando la seleccion de todos los drivers intel que se encuentran en device drivers > network device support > wireless lan

lo de la configuracion manual lo hice antes de leer el post de agdg  en un momento posteo resultado sobre el genkernel...

gracias  agdg

----------

## k0sh0

ok aqui va lo que intente..

genkernel --menuconfig all

dentro del menu quite la seleccion de los drivers intel que se encuentran en 

 device drivers > network device support > wireless lan

que son los siguientes: 

< >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                 │ │  

  │ │    < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection   │ │  

  │ │    < >   Intel Wireless Wifi                                        │ │  

  │ │    < >   Intel Wireless Multicomm 3200 WiFi driver 

me sigue marcando el mismo error,

despues lo volvi a correr y desabilite por completo la opcion de wireless lan que se encuentra en 

device drivers > network device support

opteniendo el mismo resultado.

(chroot) Gentoo-11 linux # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/xfs/support/uuid.o

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1140: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

alguna idea???

----------

## quilosaq

Haz

```
# emerge lzop
```

 pero no 

```
# emerge zlop
```

----------

## k0sh0

buenas.. ya realize el # emerge lzop   como lo planteo quilosaq 

despues corri #genkernel --menuconfig all 

quitando los driver intel de la seccion wireless lan

y despues deshabilitando la seccion completa wireless lan

opteniendo el mismo error que ya he posteado, me mantengo en este punto buscando alguna alternativa? regreso desde el comienzo??? bajo alguna version diferente del kernel??

sugerencias???

gracias a los compañeros que se han tomado la molestia de contestarme

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/xfs/support/uuid.o

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1140: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

----------

## quilosaq

Instala el paquete de firmwares para usar con el núcleo proporcionado por kernel.org. 

```
# emerge linux-firmware
```

 Normalmente todas las versiones te aparecerán enmascaradas y tendrás que desenmascarar al menos una de ellas.

----------

## k0sh0

estos son los paquetes que me aparecen 

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware-99999999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110311 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) <<<

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110128 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20100930 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20090421 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

el paquete señalado es el que estoy intentado hacerle unmask pero no lo he podido hacer... 

posteo algun avance

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba esto.

```
# echo "=sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110311 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -v linux-firmware
```

----------

## k0sh0

al ejecutar el primer comando me arroja:

bash: /etc/portage/package.keywords: No such file or directory

despues hice un 

# find -name portage

./var/log/portage

./var/tmp/portage

./var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage

./var/lib/portage

./usr/share/portage

./usr/lib64/portage

./usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage

./usr/portage

./usr/portage/eclass/ELT-patches/portage

./usr/portage/sys-apps/portage

debo de cambiar el directoria en el comando o crear el archivo manualmente???

deberia de volver a empezar desde cero el proceso???

gracias por las respuestas...

----------

## pelelademadera

decime que version de glibc tenes instalada...

emerge -pv glibc

si es mayor que sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 ahi esta el drama

----------

## quilosaq

@k0sh0:

Crea el archivo package.keywords manualmente.

----------

## k0sh0

la version de glibc es

             sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3

despues hice manualmente el archivo para desenmascarar el paquete linux-firmware.

se instalo el paquete sin problemas con # emerge -v linux-firmware

despues corri el genkernel all y todo finalizo sin problemas..

Gracias!!! a todos por tomarse el tiempo para responder a mi post.

ya les reportare si todo lo demas sale bien, que espero asi sea...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

